# *cries*



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Max my grandads cat was just put down  he was my grandmas fav cat, (she died a few years back) my granadda is so so so so upset :'( he was a good age though 18  black with white feet and a white bib. He started to not be able to look after himself, groom himself , and started to become incontinant (sp) poor thiing! I will miss you!!
so will your brother!!! Alfee!


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

wow that's a great age for a cat but really sorry for the loss of your feline family member :-(


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

R.i.p


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

r.i.p


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

